# A huge thanks to CupraRcleanR



## Mr.G (Sep 26, 2008)

As the topic title says really - Big thanks to Tim for coming over and snow foaming my car, then machine polishing panels on my car using some truely awesome products.

THANKS mate......really appreciate it.

I'll get some pics up once we've done the car and got the required products to get more swirls out. Pay day soon wohoo.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

No probs enjoyed it.

Lets hope we get better weather next weekend and have a good crack at it.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

I need to see some after pictures, I've seen the before. I was surprised to see a mini meet outside the office window on Saturday.:thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Huw said:


> I need to see some after pictures, I've seen the before. I was surprised to see a mini meet outside the office window on Saturday.:thumb:


Ha ha. we managed to get the wheels, wings and bonnet sorted but weather was against us. Hoping to have a few hours this Saturday. We'll bring it round for your inspection when done.

Stop looking at cars and flog some houses! :lol:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

:lol: I'd delayed looking out the window on Saturday for an hour and a half, it gives me something to look forward to. Must be doing something right at work, I've been promoted to the No Sales Manager. :lol: Keep smiling.


----------



## Mr.G (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol....

Can't wait for Saturday to come. My car is due some work on it's engine as you are both aware. I'm hoping that it'll be with me on the weekend so that we can continue working on it's bad paint. 

The results on the bonnet and wings are outstanding many many people have commented on it and it's turning 50% more heads on drive bye's believe me.

I will ring you today for a chat Tim if thats ok?

G


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

No problem.

I've ordered some Menz polishes and need to pick up some Megs 83 from Paul at Glossmax.


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Ah where did this happen. I could do with some :detailer: and a bit of :buffer: on our touran. Just too hard with the PC.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> No problem.
> 
> I've ordered some Menz polishes and need to pick up some Megs 83 from Paul at Glossmax.


Give me a shout if you need anything else Tim, I've some Menz, Megs & a couple of 3M polishes.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Mr.G, I was talking to your mum at lunchtime, small world ain't it. She asked me if I had OCD as well when it came to cleaning the car, threw me a bit until she explained the connection.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Huw said:


> Give me a shout if you need anything else Tim, I've some Menz, Megs & a couple of 3M polishes.


Thanks Huw. Appreciate it.


----------



## Mr.G (Sep 26, 2008)

Huw,

Whats thrown me even more is how did she know you were with me and Tim? Head Bending stuff cause i never mentioned you until she said she saw you where she works! 

Spoooooky stuff this.

I'll make a point in asking her when i see her later how she made the connection.

We should all meet up soon, would be good. My car is going in later tonight to have work done on the engine. Now until he's given it a once over he's not going to be able to tell me exact times on how long it's going to take. It might just need an oil pump change and a clean up of the oil return pipework. Drop the sump off etc change oil.

If it needs more parts like the electronic timing chain tensioner then it'll be in there longer. I'm hoping it's going to be with me saturday but i can't be sure. I'll ring you on saturday Morning Tim if that is ok with you. I'll let you know if i have the car or not then.

God i hate public transport. Where's the train station in Pontyclun? Anyone know?

Cheers lads.

G


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi G

Yes give me aring when you're ready. 

the train station in Pontyclun is by the Bute Pub the Entrance is opposite the Windsor Pub. Find Pontyclun and you'll find the station.

T


----------



## Mr.G (Sep 26, 2008)

Sweet. Thanks Tim.

I'm crossing my fingers for Saturday, hopefully it'll be fine, can't be doing with another long stint of the buses and trains. 

Feeling like i've been punched by Tyson this morning, tooth out at the dentist yesterday. 

G


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Mr.G said:


> Huw,
> 
> Whats thrown me even more is how did she know you were with me and Tim? Head Bending stuff cause i never mentioned you until she said she saw you where she works!
> 
> Spoooooky stuff this.


She said you & Tim mentioned the bloke in the estate agents so she guessed it was me, although anyone who has seen my car this week would think there must be someone else in the office that likes a clean car as mine is sticking.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Huw said:


> She said you & Tim mentioned the bloke in the estate agents so she guessed it was me, although anyone who has seen my car this week would think there must be someone else in the office that likes a clean car as mine is sticking.


Ha ha I mentioned you Huw when G was changing. I think your little meeting with Mrs G freaked him as he hadn't mentioned you and couldn't establish the link.:thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

What's this then, sounds like a Townies mini meet


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Good to meet you MrG and CupraRcleanR on sat. 
CupraRcleanR good to swap some products thanks and btw your car is in awesome condition :thumb:


----------

